# Grooming in Richmond VA



## sommertym (May 6, 2017)

I am looking for a groomer in Richmond VA or Chesterfield VA. I have a 5 month old Golden and I am thinking I should start taking him to get comfortable with a stranger grooming him instead of me. I bath, brush and trim his nails but he will need a trim at some point so I am thinking it's better to start him early than to me traumatized later. Any recommendations on groomers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Erika Sandy (May 4, 2017)

Hi there,

This is a little off topic, but I will be moving to the Richmond area this summer and would love to get our goldens together sometime. I have a 8 month old female who would love a playdate! 

-Erika


----------

